# drywall in movies



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

What is your favorite drywaller you remember from a movie. mine is the neighbor in office space.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> What is your favorite drywaller you remember from a movie. mine is the neighbor in office space.



not so sure he is my fave, Remember that guy Snieder from one day at a time the handy man that never did anything, kinda like the apprentice ya just hired, note "Stick Cig pack in Sleeve":yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

John Goodman :thumbup: Roseanne


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

chris said:


> John Goodman :thumbup: Roseanne


Mine too! Great minds Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

chris said:


> John Goodman :thumbup: Roseanne


 I used his line for years,,,,,,,

"Drywall master of the universe" striaght for the rosanne show,,:yes:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Street bike tommy from nitro circus ! Every stunt they made him do he always said ( it's better than doin drywall )


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

The cartoon handy manny he is from the town of Sheetrock hills !


----------



## AuthenticDrywall (Dec 5, 2011)

def john from rosanne:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim the tool man Taylor's hydraulic stilts was pretty cool.


----------

